# Topics > Toys >  Furby, robotic toy, Hasbro, Inc., Rhode Island, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hasbro, Inc.

Website - furby.com

Furby on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Furby Original interactive robot toys

Published on Dec 21, 2012




> These are furby dolls. I got them as a early christmas present from my Uncle. These were made by Tiger Electronics in 1998.

----------


## Airicist

Plush Robot Furby 2012 short review

Published on Nov 14, 2012




> The plush robot Furby is back this year. Here is a short review of what it can do.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 19, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Furby Furblings & Furby Boom Phone App, Hasbro

Published on Jan 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Star Wars Furbacca, A Furby Chewbacca - First Look Toy Fair 2015 

Published on Apr 4, 2015




> If you like Furby and Star Wars, then you should love Furbacca. Cute little toy, not sure he is worth $80, but we will have to see how good the app is when Furbacca comes out in the Fall 2015. Here is the information -
> 
> FURBACCA™
> (Ages 6 years & up/Approx. Retail Price: $79.99/Available: Fall 2015)

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hacked Furby Can Do and Say What You Want

Published on Feb 15, 2016




> Furby is more than a creepy toy for kids! Furby can now be a consumer-ready programmable robot, thanks to the people of Open Furby.
> 
> Kim Horcher and special guest Christina Ochoa (Science Communicator, Actress) discuss!

----------


## Airicist

Furby Connect knows what time it is, and can update itself

Published on Jun 30, 2016




> Hasbro's newest Furby wants to be smarter by getting updates from a new app automatically. Expect weird surprises, new friends and sometimes poop.

----------


## Airicist

What's inside a furby? | Furby Dissection | At-Bristol Science Centre

Published on Jul 1, 2016




> The infamous 90's toy 'Furby' haunted the nightmares of children, and annoyed parents all over the world. In this video, Tom and Beth investigate the inner mechanics of a Furby and even bring one back from the dead!

----------


## Airicist

Furby 2016 teardown

Published on Jul 14, 2016




> We did a Furby 2016 teardown and reaction to the old furby!

----------


## Airicist

Feed Furby Connect

Published on Sep 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Connect with Furby Connect

Published on Sep 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Put Furby Connect to sleep

Published on Sep 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing: original Japanese Furby

Published on Sep 30, 2016




> Unboxing of a new Furby I just got! This is the first Furby I've gotten new in box, it's pretty cool to know that this Furby is operating for the first time in around eighteen years. Right now he speaks about 90% Furbish and only around 10% Japanese, but that will change as he has more run time logged.

----------


## Airicist

Furby Australia - 'Furby Connect' Demo Video #1

Published on Oct 24, 2016




> Get ready to discover a world of surprises with this Furby Connect friend and the Furby Connect World app. This Furby Connect friend has a light-up antenna that glows when there's something new to discover in the app -- including music and videos!

----------

